# Mac Station's killer rig, can ANYONE beat this? I doubt it.



## MacStation

*Mac Station's killer rig, we just got it in today!!*

*Some background information on our beast of a computer:* built-in screensaver, an advanced calculator with a paper tape and RPN, support for up to 2 megabytes of RAM, expansion slots, a numeric keypad, data corruption protection schemes such as block sparing, non-physical file names (with the ability to have multiple documents with the same name), and a larger higher resolution display.

*Hardware:*
Motorola 68000 CPU at a 5 MHz clock rate
1 MB RAM.
Two Apple FileWare 5¼ inch double-sided floppy disk drives

Wonder if we can play World of Warcraft on this thing.

Without further adieu, the pictures!


----------



## ehMax

WOW! That Rig deserves a commercial by Kevin Costner!





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Devon

Oh my god, sooo much horsepower. I dont think I would ever be able to beat that.


----------



## macquest99

a true relic!


----------



## TheBat

What about this?


----------



## Macfury

That's it! I'm giving up my Kaypro to join this Apple thing!


----------



## rgray

^^^
Yeah. I'm dumping the Osborne and getting on of those!!!

















Hard to believe we wrote journal articles and books on two of these things. Still have one of them at the lab.


----------



## Macfury

I had a lot more screen real estate than you rgray.


----------



## rgray

^^^

Don't I know it! From 2010 and Pages on my current MacBook (latest pride and joy) I have a hard time remembering how we ever got anything publishable out of that little screen, not to mention the old WordStar - all control codes for formatting - it took some imagination to translate that screen to an 8 1/2 x 11 page..... Ah, the good old days!


----------



## The Doug

My buddy had one of those - he got a lot of good use out of it to be sure. It was quite something when he fired up his humongous daisy-wheel printer and started printing a document - what a _racket_ that thing made.


----------



## Macfury

I used the Kaypro to create typesetting codes for high resolution output. If you blew it even on one code number, you'd have 100 feet of photopaper output at one pica wide. What's interesting to me is that the typesetting codes were largely the same as basic HTML.


----------



## lastman2009

Pretty sure that you could play Pong on the lisa at least


----------

